# Biotracking question!



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to use Bio-tracking to pregnancy check my two ewes, but I need to figure out what kind of needles to get from the vet. What kind do you use? Anyone know what I should ask the vet for?
Thanks in advance! 
(Sorry if this doesn't make much sense--I'm kinda confused...  )


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchased form BIOTracking their Goat Starter kit.  It has 13 needles and 11 tubes, a needle holder and instructions for $15.50    http://www.biotracking.com/?q=store/bgoatstr

The Pregnancy test was $6.50.  For an Extra $4 they will test for CAE and for $10 more, they will forward your Sample on for CL testing.  Shipping was $9

So the cost of one vile / Needle was $1.41
Cost to ship and have test completed was $15.50
Total Cost for Pregnancy Test was $16.91.

I think if you need to draw 2 cc of blood, they will know exactly what you need.  As long as the collection tube will hold 2 cc, you are good.  BioTracking wants 2cc+ for test.  I purchased the starter kit from them, then I can go to Sheepman's supply, TSC or other locations and purchase, now that I know exactly what I need.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm...would it be better to go to TSC than the vet?  I need a tube to seal it for shipping too, right?


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 9, 2012)

I collected 1000's of blood samples  from all types of animals from the jugular ... I used an 18 ga.,  1 1/2" long needle.  If the company supplies a vacutainer, it comes with a double ended needle. One has to first insert the needle into the jugular ( make sure you get a good blood flow) then intert the other end of the needle through the rubber stopper of the vacutainer test tube so that the vacuume will allow the blood to flow into the tube ( for a sterile blood sample).  If this will be your first time in collecting the blood from the jugular, have someone with extensive experience ( or your Vet) show you how. It can be tricky, what with the uncooperating sheep,  wool, thick skin, rolling jugular, etc. !


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2012)

Well...I don't have anyone who can help me.....so I really don't know what to do...I wish they had a simpler way to preg test those annoying ovines!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 9, 2012)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> Well...I don't have anyone who can help me.....so I really don't know what to do...I wish they had a simpler way to preg test those annoying ovines!


You can follow the ewes around with a cup attached to one end of  a pole and collect their urine, then send it samples to a lab .  Or, turn in a ram with a marking harness on in with the ewes for about 6 weeks to see if they get a collored rear end or not. Or, just wait a few months and wait to see if there are a couple extra shadows following the ewes . Enjoy the susspence !


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> theawesomefowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I send urine samples? 

Oh, that darned suspense! I guess I shoulda gotten a marking harness...I've only seen Rambo breeding a ewe once, but I haven't spent enough time watching them together to judge that he isn't breeding them.
I just want to know  if I can expect lambs or if I need to keep the ram longer.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 9, 2012)

You just use a regular needle, I use 20 ga. but 18 will work too.  You just attach the needle to the syringe, and insert the needle in the jugular.  Once you have blood in the needle, then you slowly draw back on the syringe and collect at least 3 mLs.  There's a video on Biotracking showing a girl drawing blood from a goat. The blood tube has to be a plain red top tube, available at any vet.  They're cheap to buy, and usually vets will let you buy as many or as few as you need.  

Like Bossroo said, you may need someone to help you the first time, but you may also be able to do it alone.  I find sometimes it's easier for me to do it alone than ask DH (who really doesn't have much livestock experience) to help me.  Halter the sheep and tie the head up.  I am right handed, and find it's easier for me to stand on the animal's left side to draw.  It really helps find the vein if you shear the neck, especially if it's your first time.  If you have someone help you, it'll be even easier. Just ask them to hold the animal's head up (but don't point the animal's chin up) and turn the head slightly away from you.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Aggie--that really clarified it for me.  I actually already have needles which should work then--what I need from the vet is a * tube. * Thanks so much--I think I am going to attempt to do this. I'll try to convince my brother to hold the sheeple for me.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 10, 2012)

To heck with it!
Just ordered the kit.


----------

